# washing stride rite shoes



## zebaby (Nov 4, 2006)

O.k. this might be totally in the wrong place but I didn't know where else to put it. Does anyone wash their stride rite shoes? I bought some used and they're a little grimy for my taste. I went on the site and it said to follow washing instructions if they were included but if there were none that meant they did not reccommend it. These are plain suede/mesh/rubber trainers. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to wash/dry them?


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

I have always just thrown dirty shoes in the washer (including some of my ds' stride rites) and they have always turned out just fine. If they can't withstand the washing machine, they certainly can't take the beating my kids will put them through


----------



## zebaby (Nov 4, 2006)

I guess you're right! How about drying? Should I toss them in the dryer?


----------



## noralou (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zebaby* 
I guess you're right! How about drying? Should I toss them in the dryer?

Hi, I put ours in the washer too with no problems. I just stick them outside to dry, which works pretty quickly in dry weather.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I put mine in the dryer. It came with a little shelf thing that fits in the slot for the lint. It's nice because they get dry without bouncing all around and making a ton of bumping noises.

If I didn't have that I would just put them outside.


----------

